
Work Is Our Religion and It's Failing Us - thisisit
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/post-work-world_us_5afbe686e4b0779345d43a20?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067
======
AndrewKemendo
There seems to be an innate human behavior of creating distinct mental
"spaces" where people behave in certain ways toward different ends with
different social roles. Work, Home, Church/Temple, Bar, Sports Club etc...
each have different contexts, and blending them is often seen as anathema and
harmful and "unbalanced."

Each of those groups have their own weird baggage and each person has biases
towards them good or bad, which makes the concept of one being worse than the
others, with no explicit overarching narrative, seem silly.

I'd be curious the socio-political origins of this set of groupings, because
it seems at once natural and irrational.

This just points me to the fact that the vast majority of humans have no grand
narrative and are totally infested with cognitive dissonance between these
worlds. They fall into local minima in each of these areas and the most
mediocre people I've met measure their time based on how much they spend in
these different contexts.

Alternatively I view the world from the perspective of: "I have approximately
27,000 days in this world, what will I do with them?"

------
dannyw
I work 4 days a week as a software engineer and that’s working out great for
me. I might even make it 3 like another colleague.

My weekends have almost no chores, because I do that on Thursdays. I have time
to do whatever I want, like fixing up my car, playing around with a project,
or just catching up with friends.

~~~
pageald
How does this work? Do you work 40 hours compressed into 3/4 days, or do you
take a pay cut? Do you find that you are able to be productive for entirety of
the 10 or 14 hour days required by a compressed workweek?

~~~
dannyw
I take a 20% pay cut and work normal hours (8 hours a day). Productivity is
incredibly difficult to measure, but it only makes sense that my productivity
is between 0 and 20% less.

I will admit that my financial situation is different to most people (crypto).

------
ttonkytonk
It's more like, "Work or Else". The homeless are the example for those who
don't have a better motivation.

